# Stahls’ Offers Free Product With Heat Press Purchase In March



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ is offering an exceptional deal for anyone purchasing a heat press in March. Receive $100 of free product from Stahls’ when you purchase a Hotronix® or MAXX® heat press from Stahls’. Receive $50 of free product with the purchase of any Hotronix®or MAXX®Cap or 6x6 heat press. 

For more information, or to place your order, call 800.4.STAHLS. 
Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

